# Foxy's Fall - metric route



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Some friends new to riding have asked about the metric route but the only route sheet in my files is, um-er, from 1987 :blush2:. I know the current route is different. Can anyone describe it?

Does it still go down to Elmira and then back up Winters Rd and around the south side of Lake Solano to the rest stop at the Park? Then back to Davis how? 

I know this year the ride starts on the univ campus.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

The route isn't posted, but the general description is basically the same as past years, so I think any changes will be in Davis to connect with the University Club-it's only 2 miles or so from the usual start.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Just as a follow-up in case anyone else is curious, the course has changed vastly over the 19+ years I've been riding it. A friend gave me the metric route map from yesterday and a casual visual comparison shows about an 80% difference in the route. The consistencies are the Lewis Rd approach to Elmira and then the outbound on Putah Creek south of Lake Solano. Virtually all else is changed. It is too bad that they keep the ride almost exclusively east of 505 as the countryside west is prettier.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Did you do the ride? Rode the century with friends after not having many miles in lately, but still had a good time. Dang it was cold in the morning...


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

A friend from out of state was visiting and borrowed one of my too-big-for-her-but-manageable bikes so we just rode our own loop but followed the hills section of the Foxy, just started in Winters. I loved the weather!


----------

